# Entering the modern age (Android Smartphones)



## UCK (May 23, 2015)

As my relic of a phone has just died (XDA Orbit, the machine lasted 8 years which wasn't bad going) I'm now looking for something that doesn't run on steam and clockwork.
I pretty much have no idea on where to start on buying a new phone, I want Android for no logical reason but could be persuaded otherwise really.

Price range of £200-300. As I don't have internet at home currently and can't get it, for reasons, in the short-term I'll be using giffgaff unlimited data 'goodie bag' so will also want the phone to be sim free/unlocked.

I'll mainly be using the phone for a few apps, I'd prefer something with as large a screen as possible ,without that taking away from the phone in general, as i'll be doing a fair bit of video watching on it as I am internetless for the moment.

If anybody feels kind enough to dazzle me with their superior knowledge I will name my first born after you. Thanks.


----------



## Fingers (May 24, 2015)

You can probably pick up a Samsung Galaxy S4 for that price, I have had mine for over two years now and never really found  a reason to upgrade to the S5 or S6.  Good all rounder IMO


----------



## Fingers (May 24, 2015)

and good camera


----------



## Fingers (May 24, 2015)

HTC One is also one to go for


----------



## Libertad (May 24, 2015)

Moto G2?


----------



## Fez909 (May 24, 2015)

Oneplus One - https://oneplus.net/uk/one

5.5 inch screen. Good spec. £228 (or £268 for the larger storage option).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 24, 2015)

If a large screen your after you could look at a Note 3. Still quite powerful and a large screen.


----------



## Boudicca (May 24, 2015)

I just bought a Moto G on the advice of a thread here and am very happy with it so far:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00KB0YDBG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00.  

I think there is one which is a bit bigger too


----------



## ohmyliver (May 25, 2015)

I'd probably go for the Oneplus One, but make sure you get the 64gb, rather than 16gb one.


----------



## UCK (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. 

I was going to go for the Note 4 but then ended up getting a 2nd hand S4 from a friend for not very much at all, which was nice.

Now to read up on what to put on it.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 31, 2015)

Top lurking.


----------

